# Best Baked Fish Recipe



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

We used it on yellow eyed snapper (I think that is what it is called.. It came from about 1200 feet when a buddy of mine went deep droping). Any way 
Spread little mayo on all fish all sides.
Put a little everglades seasoning with some emeralds essence.
sprinkel parmesan cheese on top.
Bake at 400 till almost done than
Broil the last couple of minutes to crisp the top cheese.
Very good  
We served it with fresh green beans and perfect match. Could even try it with rice or pasta...


----------

